# Comprobar diseño de Win Isd en la practica y ajustarlo



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola gente del foro, abro este tema para ver si alguien me puede corroborar o corregir la forma en la que estoy trabajando un diseño.

La cuestión es la siguiente: Diseñe con WinIsd una caja para un amplificador de bajo eléctrico, con el parlante Eminence Kappa 15LFA. En el diseño contemple todo lo mas exacto que pude el volumen interno real (descontando todo lo que resta volumen, parlante, refuerzos, etc.). Hasta acá todo bien, el diseño funciona, buena respuesta en frecuencia, group delay aceptable, velocidad del aire de los ports aceptable, excursión máxima sin superarse. Una vez construida la caja, agregue el material absorbente (fieltro para auto de 25mm aprox. y guata).

El problema vino cuando medí la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja y me di con que estaba mas baja de lo que yo había diseñado (38 Hz contra 43 Hz del diseño). Lo que primero pensé fue que el material absorbente me había aumentado el volumen "virtual" de la caja afectándome a la frecuencia de resonancia. Entonces jugando con el volumen en WinIsd (manteniendo el tamaño de los ports que estaba usando) llego a que para que resuene a 38 Hz con ese volumen de ports, la caja debería tener 130 litros. Cabe aclarar que el volumen real interno de la caja sin absorbente es de 104 litros, es decir que si mi suposición esta bien el volumen aumento en un 25% aproximadamente (lo cual me parece demasiado).

*La pregunta puntual es, es correcto mi razonamiento o me estoy olvidando de algun factor?*

Luego de esto, procedí a intentar ajustar el diseño para este nuevo supuesto volumen de 130 litros. Después, lo que hice fue ir cortando los tubos hasta lograr que resuene en la frecuencia del nuevo diseño. Logre realizarlo, incluso los tubos quedaron casi exactamente iguales con los que me sugería el soft. Esto ultimo me lleva a pensar que todo es correcto.

*Alguien podria decirme si el metodo que segui es correcto? Si no, podrian comentar como comparan el diseño en el soft con la realidad y como hacen los ajustes en caso de ser necesarios?*

Para terminar les adjunto unas fotitos de la caja en el estado en que está ahora (falta pegar definitivamente los tubos y conseguir una reja para el frente.

Saludos, y muchas gracias por tomarse su tiempo para leer y participar!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pregunta:* Para que pusiste el absorvente sin medir la caja previamente?
Vos estás haciendo una caja bass-reflex, y esta son MUY sensibles a las pérdidas...tales como las que agrega el material absorvente. En tu caso, deberías haber medido el baffle antes de agregarle nada, y tocarlo solo si lo requiere.
*Pregunta:* Cual frecuencia de resonancia has medido?
Las cajas bass-reflex tienen dos picos de resonancia, uno por encima y otro por debajo de la Fs. Si has medido el mas bajo, es lógico que te suceda lo que contás.

*Solo para aclararte:* Una caja bass-reflex NO SE MIDE como una caja cerrada!


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 22, 2011)

Gracias por responder antes que nada.

Puse el absorbente para evitar la reflexión de frecuencias medias indeseadas en las paredes interiores de la caja. Me pareció mas lógico medir ya con el absorbente colocado, se que es un tema medio controversial el usar o no absorbente en las bass reflex, pero me decidí por usarlo después de ver muchos diseños que lo hacen. Tampoco encontré mucha bibliografia sobre este tema precisamente, así que no puedo darle mucho fundamento. Te agradezco si me pasas alguna data del tema.

Para la medición, use 2 métodos, llegando a los mismos resultados: Con el modulo LIMP del software ARTA, medí la curva de impedancia, me salen los 2 picos como corresponde, y la frecuencia de resonancia debería ser en el valor mas bajo de impedancia en el valle entre esos 2 picos, también leí por ahí que es cuando la fase pasa por 0º.
El otro método es el de medir la caída de tensión en una resistencia conectada en serie con la caja, alimentándola con tonos puros.
Una prueba mas "a ojo" también fue ir tocando el cono pasando paso a paso por las frecuencias, hasta encontrar la que lo hace mover menos.

En los 3 casos obtuve resultados muy similares, por lo que deduzco que la medición está bien.

Espero haberte aclarado mas el panorama, y si puede ser, estaría muy bueno que comentes que se puede hacer en este caso o que puedo hacer ahora para ajustar la caja.

Muchas gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2011)

*Otra pregunta:* Vos mediste los parámetros T/S o usaste los del fabricante?
Si los mediste vos, todo OK, pero si usaste los del fabricante...hummm...no son raras las variaciones del 10 al 20%...y eso molesta en la bass-reflex.

El tema del ajuste...hay poco por hacer. Si la curva de impedancia del ARTA te dá muy parecida a la calculada por el WinISD, yo no tocaría mas nada y la dejaría ahí. El problema con intentar reajustar las respuesta del baffle es que vas a cambiar el tipo de "ajuste" que elegiste al diseñar la caja y tal vez hagas mas mal que bien.
Yo mediría la emision en campo cercano y lejano de la caja, y si todo va bien...pues que quede ahí...y listo. Si no...bueno, habrá que hacer algo.
De todas formas, tu "error" es un poco mayor al 10%, pero entre 43 y 38 Hz - audiblemente hablando - hay muy poca diferencia, y en una sala...menos diferencia aún.

PD: Acá podés ver algo sobre el relleno de cajas bass-reflex: http://sound.westhost.com/articles/boxstuff.htm


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 22, 2011)

Ademas, al ser un sub (creo que lo es) no necesitas material absorbente ya que no hay ninguna onda cuya longitud moleste en un sub de ese tamaño, en tu caso podes sacarla tranquilo, por lo general se añade para agrandar el volumen "virtual" que es justamente lo que me parece que te paso a vos.

Saludos


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 22, 2011)

Use los parametros del fabricante, creo que es mas el error que puedo introducir yo con las mediciones ya que no tengo un espacio adecuado para hacerlas. Dentro de todo me parece que Eminence es una marca "seria", pero es verdad que no te puede garantizar que absolutamente todos los parlantes salgan iguales.

Bien, voy a tratar de hacer medicion de emision, sacando la caja al patio para no tener tanta influencia de la sala.

En cuanto a la diferencia entre 43 y 38 Hz, entiendo bien que es poca y practicamente inaudible tocando en una sala no tratada, pero mi mayor preocupacion no es esa, si no que hayan cambiado otros parametros ademas de ese, group delay y sobre todo xmax que es el que mas me preocupa. Aclaro que la caja suena muy bien con el bajo, porque no necesito una respuesta super plana, si no una agradable, pero no quisiera que a causa de variaciones en el diseño sobrepasara la xmax a baja potencia generando distorsion.

Juan, no es un sub, es una caja para bajo electrico, y esta conectada como full range, por eso mi preocupacion por absorber los medios para que no me "ensucien" la respuesta.

Ya voy a ver que pasa cuando mida la caja con lo que tengo (capsula electret Panasonic con la Linkwitz mod, supuestamente es bastante plana la respuesta). Pero hay otros parametros que no se como medir, como el group delay y a que potencia voy a superar la xmax.


----------



## juanfilas (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok Pablo! entonce si metele aislante acustico, no te des mucho dolor de cabeza con esto, como te dice Edu, esta dentro de lo normal.


----------



## detrakx (Jul 27, 2011)

En tu caso habria echo lo mismo, como ya tienes un diametro fijo del tubo, lo mas practico es modificar el largo del tubo y asi ajustar la f del resonador. Tambien meter absorbente que supuestamente aporta ese % de volumen virtual.
Con respecto al xmax es simple, aplica una señal seno de baja frecuencia. Comenzas a subir el volumen gradualmente y en cuanto el parlante comienza a distorcionar (ruido a cartoneo) estarias entrando en la zona de xmax.
Te recomiendo que pruebes con una frecuencia por encima de la F del tubo podria ser 60Hz y luego decrementando la frecuencia, e ir evaluando.
Otra cosa que podrias hacer es el mismo metodo pero utilizando el bajo, ya que las caja es para eso.
Hay una tablita en internet que te da las notas del piano y las frecuencias correspondientes, de esa manera te orientarias mejor.

Saludos


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Jul 27, 2011)

Gracias por la onda muchachos!

Les cuento que estuve haciendo unas mediciones en el living de mi casa (ambiente para nada optimo) y me dejaron bastante conforme, medi a un par de centimetros del parlante y despues sobre el port, y si sumo las 2 respuestas la curva queda bastante plana. 
Despues aleje el microfono a casi 1 metro y lo que seria la respuesta del port en campo cercano decayo un poco, y me aparece un pico a 65 hz y un valle a 70 y algo. Ni bien pueda repito las mediciones en el patio para ver si me dan diferente y veo que parte de todo esto es influencia de la sala.
Con respecto a la excursion, voy a probar con los tonos como me sugeris detrakx, pero no se si voy a llegar a la zona de xmax porque no tengo un ampli tan potente (el diseño lo hice para que la caja se banque 220 w antes de superar la xmax). Tengo el amplificador del project 3A de ESP sound, y me sorprendio lo sensible que es la caja, se la come cruda en SPL a la 2x10 que venia usando y eso que esta ultima es de 4 ohms.

Les cuento cuando haga las nuevas mediciones, saludos!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 27, 2011)

fLACOpABLO dijo:


> .....Para la medición, use 2 métodos, llegando a los mismos resultados: Con  el modulo LIMP del software ARTA, medí la curva de impedancia, me salen  los 2 picos como corresponde, y la frecuencia de resonancia debería ser  en el valor mas bajo de impedancia en el valle entre esos 2 picos,  también leí por ahí que es cuando la fase pasa por 0º.....




Me preocupó esto que leí y que veo que nadie le prestó atención, la frecuencia de resonancia, no es la frecuencia a la que el parlante presenta menor impedancia, todo lo contrario, es en el punto donde el parlante presenta la MAYOR impedancia, puesto que cuando esta en resonancia, no toma energia del amplificador, y la corriente se encuentra en teoria a 90º desfasada de la tension, ademas, por eso te aparecen 2 picos, en una caja Bass Reflex, como bien te dijo ezavalla, tenes 2 Fs, una menor a la Fs del parlante y otra mayor. corrijame Mr Ezavalla si me equivoco...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 27, 2011)

Así es, tiene dos picos de impedancia - uno en cada resonancia, solo que el punto de mínima impedancia también es una frecuencia de resonancia... pero esa es la frecuencia de resonancia del Resonador de Helmholtz formado por el volumen de la caja (compliancia) y el agujero (la masa acústica), y es la que comunmente se llama "frecuencia de sintonía de la caja".


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 2, 2011)

Les cuento que el fin de semana estuve haciendo unas mediciones en el patio de casa (que no es muy grande ni tan abierto como para evitar todas las reflexiones). Use el win isd y el ARTA como generadores, un microfono DIY con capsula electret panasonic modificada. La caja elevada unos 50 cm sobre el piso.

Aca unas capturas de los resultados:

*-Barrido de frecuencias de 10 a 500 Hz:*

Campo cercano, a unos 5 cm del parlante:


Campo cercano, a unos 5 cm del port:


A 50 cm de la caja:


*-Ruido rosa a 30 cm*


Después hice otra prueba, puse al máximo la salida de la placa de sonido, hice un barrido por las frecuencias mas graves por encima de la frecuencia de sintonia de los tubos y grabe esas señales. Analizando las ondas no veo recortes, siguen siendo senoidales limpias.
Calculo que para estas pruebas le habré estado aplicando entre 60 y 80 W de potencia (no dispongo de un amplificador mas potente lamentablemente).

Que opinan de todo esto? Que otra medición realizarían antes de dar por terminada la caja?

Se agradece de antemano por el interés y las respuestas!

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Ago 9, 2011)

Buenas flaco, estan buenas las mediciones en la del ruido rosa se aprecia bien la pendiente unos 18dB/oct. esta dentro lo normal en los bass reflex. Ahora el siguiente paso seria ecualizar el sistema.
Si es posible hacer 2 o 3 mediciones mas para corroborar los picos y valles de la respuesta del sistema.
Por ejemplo una a 10cm desplazado del eje unos 20º. De esta manera hacer un promedio entre las mediciones y de esta manera ir ecualizando. Vas a observar que a medida que te desplaces de eje la pendiente en frecuencias medias / agudas sera mas abrupta, esto es comun sin embargo los valles podran aplanarse pero siempre estaran. 
Como observacion basandome en la respuesta con ruido rosa, hay 3 puntos a corroborar.
1- Valle 380Hz , 2- Valle - 600Hz a 1,3Khz , 3- pendiente de 1,7Khz en adelante.

Saludos.


----------



## fLACOpABLO (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola Detrakx, te cuento que mas que nada me interesan las mediciones de las frecuencias graves, que por ahora me dejan satisfecho. El asunto es corroborar si funcionó el diseño bass reflex, sintonia del port, etc etc.

Esos valles que me destacas, yo creo que son cancelaciones por reflexiones con el piso u otra superficie cercana. El valle a 380 Hz, es de la respuesta propia del parlante, sale claramente en el datasheet. La pendiente a partir de 1K y pico, también es propia del parlante, no responde mas que eso.

Te dejo el link del datasheet del parlante por si queres pegarle una mirada:

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Kappa_15LFA.pdf

Esta medición con ruido rosa, no la hice exactamente en el eje del parlante, si no ligeramente mas abajo, esto puede haber hecho mas abrupta la caída de medios agudos como bien decís.

Te recuerdo que es una caja para un amplificador de bajo eléctrico, por lo tanto no tengo un EQ preciso para laburar la respuesta, pero no importa tanto mientras suene agradable al oído (de hecho que me gusta como suena).

Ahora estoy tratando de conseguir chapa perforada para cubrir el frente, espero que no me altere la sintonia del port. Por las dudas voy a medir nuevamente cuando este colocada la chapa para ver si varió en algo la respuesta.

Gracias por el interés, te mando un saludo!


----------

